

Electric brain stimulation improves maths performance - pascalchristian
http://www.ox.ac.uk/media/news_stories/2010/101104.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
In case you're interested, here are other reports of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1869772>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1870798>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1871276>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1872308>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1875650>

None of the submissions have any comments ...

------
pascalchristian
quote of the day: "we are definitely not saying that people should use such
techniques to treat children with learning difficulties or anyone else..."

